# fall 2007 pics



## coyotehuntern

I love trapping


----------



## ND trapper

Great pics! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Cool pics


----------



## snow123geese

Sweet pics. That first one is awesome.


----------



## Trapper99

awsome pics. is that an airedale terrier? we have to airedale/lab pups. are they good hunters?


----------



## Trapper99

awsome pics. is that an airedale terrier? we have to airedale/lab pups. are they good hunters?


----------



## coyotehuntern

yep, that is a Airedale. Great dog. Hunting fool.


----------



## TN Trapper

Awsome pics but hey does your dog ever get into fights with the coyotes and bobcats cause the one time that i brought my border collie with me him and a **** got into it and if your dog does get into it who wins :wink:


----------



## huntinND

Very nice! Do you remember how much you got for those cats?


----------



## coyotehuntern

I keep the dog away from the cats and the coyotes he finds the ones on drags. He gives the coyotes a bunch of respect. every once in a while you will have one that will get after him on stand when denning. You do not want the dog to tear into them, you eventually get sick of doctoring them up.


----------



## coyotehuntern

Male coyote









34.8 lb Tom









28 lb Tom

These 2 cats are less than 75 yards apart.









love to see ears in the snow









mange male









female by the neck, bear letting everyone know who is top dog









pic to show location









big female









Yes that is a coyote tail.......

a lot of my snares on this fence the bottoms of them where frozen down, missed 3 total counting the tail.









big tom









This is after I dug him out, I did not see him at first he was completely buried in a drift.









female coyote









40 yards away, male coyote









female coyote









male coyote









Tom Bobcat


----------



## Joe AV

that first pic may be one of the coolest pics ive ever seen


----------



## cobainrockr

great pics.


----------



## xdeano

nice pics,

What snare lock are you running?

xdeano


----------



## coyotehuntern

I use Cam locks with 50 lbs choke springs, 1x19 5/64 cable, and 8' 3/32 7x7 tails.


----------



## coyotehuntern

Season not open yet, this cat and the others where released and walked off. Well made Bridger lamenated and offset traps. No visible foot damage.









trying to get away









caught him on a ditch tiger in a hole. Big male









pile of ****









female









thought he was hiding, dog found him.









female R. Fox "T" Bone set

















F. coyote dirt hole, you can see the trap circle in the back ground from the badger I caught a couple of days ago.









Mange F. coyote Mafia set









Little Bobcat (freed) "T" Bone set









Trapped Male Red Fox and Female coyote









3 cats and a coyote for the day, released small bobcat. The one by the rock (above) is the one I let go.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Those are some amazing pictures thanks for sharing :lol:


----------



## coyotehuntern

you bet. glad you liked them.










this is a triple I shot a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Steelpuck18

cool, what do you make off the furs?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

WOW It looks like you have been doing well!

What do you end up bringing in for numbers a year?


----------



## coyotehuntern

I wouldn't be lieing if a told you a couple. I spend a lot of time at it.


----------



## howlyote

what is a "t- bone " set?i have never heard of this .. also a mafia set? all i use is dirthole and trail sets and thats pretty much about it and would like to know what they are and how to set it up to try something different .. thank you


----------



## coyotehuntern

A good book to read is "Hoof beats of a Wolfer" the O'Gorman style of Coyote trapping. By L. Craig O'Gorman

it covers the mafia set in detail. It's Craig's set

the T bone from a cow vertabrae, used in a flat set as a lure holder.


----------

